# Insulating Inside Walls



## OhioDon (Jul 7, 2010)

I am finishing my basement. I am insulating the interior wall between two bedrooms. I am also insulating the wall between the bathroom and the bedroom. I am adding this insulation only for _some_ sound deadening. I realize I don't need insulation with vapor barrier but I have some left over from the outside walls. Since I don't really want any vapor barrier on these inside walls, should I cut some of the vapor barrier out of the bats after they are hung so any moisture can move freely?


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i would just peel the vapor off of the fiberglass and use the unfaced bats that way


----------



## parts (May 6, 2009)

It really doesn't make much of a difference on an interior wall. If you are concerned put it up normally then slash the vapor barrier, unfaced tends to fall when you are installing the drywall. Also if doing it for sound seal all the holes between the studs where the wires go it will help


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I hope you used the faced insulation only on the above-grade walls, never in front of concrete below grade....
BTW- Slashing the paper vapor retarder does little to nothing stopping vapor, it will however, compromise an air-barrier, pp.5: http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...por-retarders/?topic=/doctypes/researchreport

Gary


----------

